# Case w14 Loader



## E&E (Sep 4, 2010)

Just picked up a case w14 loader, trying to get ideas on pusher size
thanks, Bob


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Never sean a W14 but I know a guy with a W18 and a W20. He doesn't plow with them. Just uses them to load trucks. He says he likes the W18 better becouse of the way it shifts.


----------



## Advantage (Nov 7, 2007)

Thats not a huge machine, so I would say 12' maybe 14' max


----------



## E&E (Sep 4, 2010)

Yeh 12 is the biggest I would put on it. Anyone in the boston area looking to get rid of one let me know


----------



## lndscpe (Dec 7, 2004)

*W14 Box pusher Size*

Just for some info I run a 1988 W14 B, It's a great older loader, of course did some interior work, radio, suspension seat, etc etc...had to make it comfy for me, but none the less I run a 12' HD Artic Snow and Ice with a SAS quick coupler on mine. It works great, but within in limits, you need to remember this is only little over 15,000 lb machine so a 14' HD plow would be pushing it unless it was fluff snow. Heres a link to my machine from last year to give you an idea. Hope this helps, the 12' works really well and is easily roadable.

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=83108&highlight=Case+w14


----------

